# My Wife's Etsy Shop. If' it's old, she sells it...



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thought I'd post my wife's Etsy shop to help drum up some business to fund some more of our projects to get the our farm ready to move in to.

We also need to get a lot sold so we don't find ourselves moving a lot of it.. 

She is really into vintage clothing, but is also into many other items. She collects and sells what she likes. 

If you are looking for something in particular, don't be afraid to send her a convo and say you are from this forum and looking for something. She has a ton of stuff that isn't listed, and we're constantly on the prowl for interesting items people would be interested in.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/MadameMarcie

Thanks so much for looking, and if you buy something, thanks so much for helping support out homesteading projects!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You need to post this in the links sticky at the top of the board. I will leave it for a while to give you a chance to copy it there. Thanks!


----------

